# 18 gauge Bradder Shoot Out



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike I appreciate all of your answers and information here and in the pms.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Anytime... I have somewhat of a tool fetish and live to buy new tools and try them out and give reviews where possible. 

My 2 best friends work for Bosch and Makita do I kind of get tools for cost and get to play with tools not yet out on the market. 

Axial glide 10" anyone? Lol


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike- said:


> Axial glide 10" anyone? Lol


What do you think of it, Mike? I saw it about a year and a half ago at a Bosch press event I was covering, but only toyed with it a bit.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Alessio said:


> Just ordered the Omer 12.50. Got it for $225. I had the funds for the Max nf255-st/18 and found two new ones for sale. For some reason I just couldn't talk my self into buying. I think I would have resented the st/18 for costing so much every time I picked it up. Thank you all for your help and input.


Can you tell me where to find those nf255-st/18's?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I was pretty impressed with the axial glide. The 12" is to big for me for what I need. It's great innovation in this saw. 
The 10" will meet all my needs when it officially hits the market. 

Look for the Max at ToolBarn. They still have stock floating around at some of the bigger players and distributors for the Max.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> Can you tell me where to find those nf255-st/18's?


The last time I called they still had em:

http://www.ontimesupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2354

I just checked the other place and they sold it. They did not know if they are out of stock, back ordered or discontinued.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Max USA still has the st/18 on their website and when I inquired about it this was their response:

"From: Lewis Wood <[email protected]>
To: ************@yahoo.com
Sent: Friday, February 24, 2012 3:10 PM
Subject: MAX USA NF255F/18

Jason,

Max discontinued the NF255ST 18 but recently came out with a much improved 18ga, the NF255F/18 

http://www.maxusacorp.com/product_detail.html?productcode=TA94203

IF you need any more help, please feel free to contact me

Regards,

Lewis Wood
Western Regional Sales Executive
Max USA CORP.
21250 Hawthorne Blvd., Suite 500
Torrance, CA 90503
(310)792-7490 PH
(310)792-7401 FAX
(253)310-6415 Cell
[email protected]
www.maxusacorp.com"

Thanks a lot Mike, you couldn't have been more wrong. Apparently the new $109 nf255f/18 is much improved over this $375 nf255-st/18 you keep talking about.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol. That is such a sellers quote. Hahah. Laughing. It is not up to the st18. Mid line vs pro grade extreme nailer.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry sir, the Corvette is no longer available. We have engineered something 10 times better, rush to your nearest dealer and take the all new chevy volt for a spin!


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm really considering that grex green buddy. Having a hard time parting with the 2 bills but I'm close to talking myself into it. I currently have that hitachi and it's homeowner junk.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

If not the grex may be the cadex. Oh. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

sreill said:


> I'm really considering that grex green buddy. Having a hard time parting with the 2 bills but I'm close to talking myself into it. I currently have that hitachi and it's homeowner junk.


What's wrong with the Hitachi:blink: Dam thing shoots all day long for me:blink:


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What's wrong with the Hitachi:blink: Dam thing shoots all day long for me:blink:


It has a "cheap feel" to it. It's loud. It leaves holes in mdf trim the size a 15ga nailer would. It does work. But I want more than a gun that just gets by.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What's wrong with the Hitachi:blink: Dam thing shoots all day long for me:blink:





sreill said:


> It has a "cheap feel" to it. It's loud.


Is it this one:blink:


Maybe I'm so used to cheap tools I can't feel the difference:whistling


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

sreill said:


> I'm really considering that grex green buddy. Having a hard time parting with the 2 bills but I'm close to talking myself into it. I currently have that hitachi and it's homeowner junk.


I really wanted the Cadex, almost clicked buy ten times. Then the Green Buddy seemed like the way to go. When it was all said and done, for twenty dollars more I got the Omer 12.50, made in Italy, lifetime warranty.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

sreill said:


> It has a "cheap feel" to it. It's loud. It leaves holes in mdf trim the size a 15ga nailer would. It does work. But I want more than a gun that just gets by.


They are all heading in that direction. When Max USA cancelled the ST/18 and replaced it with the plasticy f/18 that was the end of professional nailers.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Alessio, you have that right on. The St18, was a pure and 100 % professional gun. The problem being, the price tag was ver high for the tools, when the brad nailer market is flooded with cheap **** guns. How is one to compete with a nailer that is double the money.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you received you OMER yet. I am beginning to think this gun can easily be my # 1.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Cadex = big and clunky. My good friend Andrew uses the gun and he says that is its only downfall. the chamber on it is freaking huge.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike- said:


> Have you received you OMER yet. I am beginning to think this gun can easily be my # 1.


I should have it by Friday. Any break in tips or just add a few drops of oil and go?


----------

